# Need help Building



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what best kind of a gaming computer engine i can get with a budget of $800-$1000? as in buying parts and putting it together, not a whole computer set.(exclude Windows 7 OS because i have another copy of it)

I've looked through NCIX and idk which to choose from :s
ive also looked at the sticky but they weren't as helpful because the price, stores werent as compatible and easy to what i was looking for.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you going to buy them online, or in a local Shop?
you said you already checked the setups here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
I'm sorry, but I couldn't find out, why this wasn't helpful for you...


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm planning to go to NCIX with a list from their website and buy it from there.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm currently at their site to see whats up there...

Do you need a monitor, keyboard and mouse as well?


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

nope, just the PC


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd say this would be a good setup for you.
http://pc.ncix.com/pcbuilder/index.php?action=getprice&id=3336700&platformid=1000

I hope the link is ok... otherwise I'll post the setup another way


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This is very close to the $800.00 AMD build. Prices do not include MIR's, weekly special or price matching, which should gain you another 50 bucks or so.

 ASUS M4A79XTD Evo $110.46 less MIR
AMD Phenom II X4 955 $163.98 (retail box)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 198.82
G.SKILL F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH $64.99
Coolermaster Storm Scout Black $90.62
Corsair TX650W $99.99 (less MIR)
LG GH22NS50 Black 22X SATA DVD Writer $25.99
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB $49.99 (39.99 until 12/8)

Total $804.84


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A cheaper priced case could knock another $30-$40 off without sacrificing quality.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

But won't look as good. :wink:

Seriously though, Tyree is correct. I just like the look of the Storm Scout and feel the premium is worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice. To me the Storm Scout is gaudy but I prefer simple. In reality, who actually sees the case other than the user and most cases sit out of view.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

^True
Im not a big fan of AMD though, im not sure if thats right for me. Looking into Intel, just not sure which noe will suit me lol :s


@ Reimi, just saw the build u made for me. Thanks so much for helping


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

im also debating getting radeon or geforce graphic cards. I've always used Nvidia Geforce and found them very well. In comparison, which one would be better? if say same price.

Edit: What would a *Sapphire Radeon HD 6850* be equivalent to, to a Nvidia Geforce card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HD6850 is about equal to a GTX460 768 meg version while the HD6870 is equal to GTX460 1 gig version(the GTX460 768 and 1gig are actually 2 different designs).


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The HD6850 is about equal to a GTX460 768 meg version while the HD6870 is equal to GTX460 1 gig version(the GTX460 768 and 1gig are actually 2 different designs).


which one would you choose? the radeon hd or gtx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX460 1 gig card, the 768meg version runs too hot and uses more power.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The GTX460 1 gig card, the 768meg version runs too hot and uses more power.


Thats this one right?

*http://ncix.com/products/?sku=111126042&vpn=GV-N460OC-768I&manufacture=Gigabyte*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's the 768Mb card.

Like this one > http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56836&vpn=ENGTX460 DIRECTCU/G/2DI/1GD5&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

gcavan said:


> ASUS M4A79XTD Evo $110.46 less MIR
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 $163.98 (retail box)
> Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 198.82
> G.SKILL F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH $64.99
> ...


I llike the pricing for this build.
but i'm lookngi to replace the graphic card with this one
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56836&...nufacture=ASUS (posted above)
also replacing the case with a cheap one
is the power supply good enough to go with the graphic card, and run smoothly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd rather see a 750TX for power for a couple dollars now you;ll get plenty of head room for future expansion.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

im thinking about getting a corsair 700w. Most likely i wont be doing upgrades. unless something goes wrong liek a defect or physical damage.
700 would be enough right?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

If that is the Builder (CX) or the Gamer (GS) series from Corsair, though they may be good supplies (no track record yet) at this time we are not recommending them.

NCIX will pricematch the TX750 to 109.99 for in-store or web purchases. I also notice you could presently save 12 bucks on the GTX 460 you've linked by pricematching with newegg.ca.

I didn't look at anything else, as the prices will change daily, but I can generally always save 10% or so by spending a few minutes looking at a few Canadian sites before I hit the final purchase button.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

i need to know which processor brand would be better. ( if same price again)
AMD or intel?

edit: this is what i have in mind
http://pc.ncix.com/pcbuilder/pcbuilderpreview.cfm?id=3343363&skus=54753-1-0|36122-1-0|42744-1-0|54939-1-0|29812-1-0|26415-1-0|23266-1-0|40435-1-0|7843-0
i would like to have it around 800 plus and just about 900 though, what should i downgrade on?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

There is really no clear winner in the "which is better" debate. If you only look at cost and "out of the box" clock speed, AMD wins. Intel, however has other features which often make their procs better at overclocking. It usually boils down to simple personal preference. 

Now, as far as your choices go, you have an Intel processor mated with an AMD socket motherboard. That's a no-go. Also, the board you've chosen is made for 4-way crossfire (4 video cards running in tandem). 

If you prefer the Intel proc you've chosen (i5 760) go with one of the P55 boards from ASUS or Gigabyte.

For less dollars and higher (out of the box) clock speed, chose an AMD Phenom II proc (an X4 955 will cost around $160) and a 870 or 880 chipset board
Compare prices at other Canadian etailers such as Newegg.ca, TigerDirect.ca and DirectCanada.com and use NCIX's pricematch option to save a few dollars (often 10% or more)
For Example:
Corsair CMPSU TX750W $104.85


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know if there is a DirectCanada/Newegg near where i live.

What i plan to do is order it and pick it up at the store all assembled and ready to go.
thats why i ONLY go with NCIX  since i dont know how to assemble the parts, i wouldn't want to get parts from seperate stores, instead just buy all from one place.

By ther way i made changes to the list, I changed the "Intel i5 760" to the AMD Phenom x4 955 like you said. But right now i'm just not sure which Motherboard to choose from. There are just too many and i don't know how to match it


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You do not need to have a local DirectCanada, Newegg, etc. store. 
If you find a lower price for a component at any Canadian online store, use that price (and the specific url for it) for a pricematch on the NCIX site. Since you are using store pickup, click on the green *Adv Store Price Match* button on NCIX's component page.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh.. nice! What about my build though?

http://pc.ncix.com/pcbuilder/pcbuil...9812-1-0|26415-1-0|30004-1-0|40435-1-0|7843-0


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks good, but just a couple points.
Go with one of the Western Digital Black series hard drives. They cost a little more but have a 5 year warranty and the 64MB cache will give you faster response.
You are paying a premium for that 790FX motherboard. If you won't need the 4-way crossfire go with something like the Asus M4A79XTD Evo or Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Looks good, but just a couple points.
> Go with one of the Western Digital Black series hard drives. They cost a little more but have a 5 year warranty and the 64MB cache will give you faster response.
> You are paying a premium for that 790FX motherboard. If you won't need the 4-way crossfire go with something like the *Asus M4A79XTD Evo* or Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H


i couldn t find that one on the list. the Asus M4A79XTD.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Umm . . what list?
Asus M4A79XTD Evo

Easy way to find a specific item: If you know the manufacturer model number (or even a part of it) of the item you are looking for, most sites have a search window.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

the list from PC Builder, gives you a ton of choices, but i didnt find that one u linked


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Ahh . . I see. I've never used their PCBuilder as you do not have the option for pricematching. If you pick each item directly from the catalog you may still choose the assembly and testing at the checkout. If you have set up your account, the items will stay in your cart until you remove them.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, so now i got 
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=44251&vpn=M4A79XTD EVO&manufacture=ASUS
http://pc.ncix.com/pcbuilder/pcbuil...9812-1-0|26415-1-0|33883-1-0|40435-1-0|7843-0

this is my final at this moment. Looks good? should i make any changes? or any recommendations?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks good. Don't forget to check out the weekly specials and to look on other sites for lower prices

edit: You should note, you are getting NCIX's regular list price when using the PCBuilder tool. Not specifically their current price.
For example, the Phenom II X4 965 is in the weekly special for $169 (ends today).
I'm not sure exactly how the ordering for in store pickup works, so you will need to contact the store you will be visiting to confirm.
email and phone #'s are on the Contact page.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Alright, well i managed to Pricematch all the items i had, and brought the price down from 860 to 740 

I think im going to purchase it today, thanks for all the help, appreciate it very much.
this forum is the best.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

Uh.. for some reason NCIX doesnt save my CART. Now i have to reclick everything and pricematch everything again. sucks.


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

question.
is http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=42744 only for Intel?

because i have it paired with a AMD Phenom http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=46281&promoid=1261

just wondering cuz it says Mainboard: Intel. as well has the chipset

is it also compatible with my motherboard?
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=44251&promoid=1261


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep I have that ram on the same MB, when in doubt use the manufacturers product info page > http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=223


----------



## vita1ce (Aug 30, 2009)

i see my motherboard is qualified.
but what about the processor?

on the website only says: 
AMD 790 Series
AMD 785 Series

Mine is the 965, would that still work? or will i have to change


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

AMD 790 and 785 refer to the motherboard chipsets.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU does not require specific ram, Intel CPU's have more constraints such as the 1.65v max voltage and will only run DDR3.


----------

